# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  DIY kitchen makeover

## SOLOCHICK

I've already started my kitchen renno by pulling down some old cabinets and had a plasterer in to repair the gyprock.  Had professionally installed stainless steel rangehood, skylight and white granite benchtops, but that's where the professional services budget has run out.   the rest is up to me. 
My kitchen cabinets are in excellent condition, they are grey, so are the floor and wall tiles (why someone would have ever chosen such a boring colour eludes me).    What I was thinking was just getting a kitchen company to do new doors and draw faces, pull off the old ones and replace. 
Has anyone ever done this and if so, what did you do about the cabinet sides and fronts, plus the wall oven cabinetry? 
Did you buy laminex cut to size or did you cut it yourself and how.
Plus as a complete amateur, do you recommend attempting to retile myself? 
and one more... can you lay floating timber floors over tiles?

----------


## antman

hi, 
My inlaws went through the process of trying to get new doors and draw fronts but most companies seemed to want to sell you the whole lot. My inlaws were very persistant and ended up with what they wanted but the whole process took way longer than it should have. 
I'm not trying to be a wet blanket but just be aware that this might happen and stick to your guns! Sounds like it will look great when finished! 
Have fun!
Anthony

----------


## Sturdee

In Melbourne there is a kitchen company that specialises in only supplying new doors and drawer fronts and leaves the cabinets in place. They also supply new sides and kickboards . So it might take a while to find one in Sydney but it can be done. 
Regards, 
Peter.

----------


## re do 4 u

i just finished fitting a new kitchen. i bought it in kit form from a company called A-PLAN in sydney. they were really helpfull and i guess they would make up doors and drawer fronts to your sizes, just try them and other diy places for a quote. they have different materials for different prices, so i guess it depends on what you want.
as for tiling, i shopped around for the best price and found a place that was more than half the price of the others. ( C.T.M campbelltown) so the money i saved on the tiles will pay for the tiler. 
walls are ok to try for a first timer if the walls are straight and square, the hardest parts are cutting a straight line and getting the whole job spaced evenly. i would start with a smaller job like a coffee table just for practice, it takes some practice but it's not rocket science. the tile shop can answer any questions you might have and they can hire you the right tools, which can make all the difference. the best way to learn is to have a go!! 
good luck..

----------


## George

My recent experience revealed that many small kitchen makers and kitchen makeover companies don't make there own doors. They get them made to measure by specialists who have all the gear to do vinyl wrap or whatever. 
I recently re-did my kitchen doors, drawer fronts, breakfast bar front and visible cabinet sides with vinyl wrap panels. They are made to measure with plenty of colours, finishes and routing profiles to choose from. 
This was in Canberra but I'm sure there are similar companies elsewhere. Laminex Industries definitely do made to measue panels and doors. Also check out Parbury for example http://www.parbury.com.au/ 
George

----------


## SOLOCHICK

Wow, thanks everyone for the replies.
I can't believe this site, it's great how everyone helps each other out. 
Re d 4 u, thanks for the tip re A Plan, I discovered them myself a few days ago.  Will give them a try. 
Feeling less despondent about taking on this job as an unskilled female. 
Thanks guys.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Andrew_K

> _Originally posted by Sturdee_  *In Melbourne there is a kitchen company that specialises in only supplying new doors and drawer fronts and leaves the cabinets in place. They also supply new sides and kickboards . So it might take a while to find one in Sydney but it can be done. 
> Regards, 
> Peter.*

  Hi Peter,
I was just wondering if you had the details of the Melbourne based kitchen company that specialises in new kitchen cabinet doors. Im also located in Melbourne and am looking at replacing my kitchen doors. Does anyone know roughly how much i can expect to pay per laminate kitchen door (for an average size kitchen door 40cm width x 70cm height)
Thanks a lot. 
Andy

----------


## Theva

Solo, 
Try TESROL at Wetherillpark (96045600).  They make doors from the cheepst to good quality soild timber. 
 We had a look at their Tassi blackwood doors, impressive. 
Hope this is of some use. 
Regards, 
Theva

----------


## DaveInOz

Solochick, 
If it is only the color that sucks, then why not paint them?
You can make the colours and effects as funky as you like and it is as cheap as chips.
I've painted laminex doors befor using ESP surface prep to get the paint to stick, looked great, but I sold the house soon after so no comment re longevity

----------


## Andrew_K

> _Originally posted by Sturdee_  *In Melbourne there is a kitchen company that specialises in only supplying new doors and drawer fronts and leaves the cabinets in place. They also supply new sides and kickboards . So it might take a while to find one in Sydney but it can be done. 
> Regards, 
> Peter.*

  Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone had the details of the Melbourne based kitchen company that specialises in new kitchen cabinet doors. Im also located in Melbourne and am looking at replacing my kitchen doors. Does anyone know roughly how much i can expect to pay per laminate kitchen door (for an average size kitchen door 40cm width x 70cm height)
Thanks a lot. 
Andy

----------


## Sturdee

Andy,  
The one I referred to  used to advertise on 3AW during Neil Mitchell's morning show and were called " Kitchen Facelifts" . They are at 84 Highbury Rd, Burwood and their website is  www.kitchenfacelifts.com.au and no doubt there are others as well. 
This one advertised that rather than replacing a complete kitchen they would do a make over by replacing benchtops and door and drawer fronts. I have never used them so I can not recommend them. I hope this helps.  
Peter.

----------


## seriph1

wilson and bradley may be able to advise too regarding door makers 
cheers

----------


## seriph1

My kitchen cabinets are in excellent condition, they are grey, so are the floor and wall tiles (why someone would have ever chosen such a boring colour eludes me).     
Know what you mean - how about removing every "xth" tile and replacing them with a contrasting colour that helps the grey look "right"? perhaps an olive or navy...or even gloss burgundy? 
ALternativley wall tiles can be painted with the right product, in virtually any colour

----------


## GCP310

fyi, The average lifespan of the typical HMR particleboard/Laminate kitchen produced by large scale kitchen companies is now 7.5 years. 
Having said that, DONT just replace the top and doors thinking you can get away cheap, when for a few bucks more you can replace the kicks and white carcase cupboards too. 
Take it from a tradesman in the business, replace the lot, even if its a flatpack kitchen, you will be rewarded with a top class finish and all your door gaps will be nice and even, the drawers slide nicely opposed to old rusty hinges, jambing drawers and stained and water damaged carcases. 
If your in QLD, try companies like readycut,HPP and cabinets online for cut to size kitchens.

----------


## Guy

Try the Plyboard Distributor in Dandenong, they do produce some doors them selves but most are bought in, they also do a number of flatpack kitchen kits, benchtops etc

----------


## marchy

hi
I have just layed floating floors over my tiles and it looks fantastic. Might i recommend that you varnish the boards aswell-it makes them look a million bucks!!

----------


## Damon_11

> Hi,
> I was just wondering if anyone had the details of the Melbourne based kitchen company that specialises in new kitchen cabinet doors. Im also located in Melbourne and am looking at replacing my kitchen doors. Does anyone know roughly how much i can expect to pay per laminate kitchen door (for an average size kitchen door 40cm width x 70cm height)
> Thanks a lot. 
> Andy

  Hi Andy, for my kitchen makeover, I am using Laminex Redikits for Carcasses - cheap and looks like we will do Laminex Contour or Colourtech Doors.  You can order these all direct from Laminex and save a bucket for other things. 
I just quoted some doors as I'm getting roped in to design kitchens for all my freinds, 500x695 for overhead cupboards in Formica Colour Pannel for $35 per door, made at their doors plant ready to bolt in. 
The trick appears if you want a super cheap job, stick to the Formica Colour Panel or Laminex Commercial Pallete colours, these are the volume sellers and Laminex will supply direct for $130 for 2400 x 1200 slab of MDF/MR ready for you to slice and dice to create doors.  pre glued abs edging in same colours costs 27.50 for 50m.  It will be a square flat finish, but the depth inthe colours make them look smart. 
Hope that helps.....DC :Smilie:

----------


## totoblue

> The trick appears if you want a super cheap job, stick to the Formica Colour Panel or Laminex Commercial Pallete colours, these are the volume sellers and Laminex will supply direct for $130 for 2400 x 1200 slab of MDF/MR ready for you to slice and dice to create doors.  pre glued abs edging in same colours costs 27.50 for 50m.

  Are you planning on applying the abs edging yourself?  Don't you need an expensive machine to apply pre-glued abs edging?

----------


## Damon_11

Hey Toto, 
Yes, but for the equivalent of $5 per door, Laminex will cut to your size and do the edging.  No need to get the iron out or expensive machinery. 
They are called Contour Doors.  I'm having them quote me all of mine. 
Call Laminex Direct on 132 136 and ask them to send you the brochure and quote / order sheets. 
DC

----------


## Sybarite

If you order Contour Doors from Laminex you will be specifying doors with profiled laminated vertical edges and square horizontal edging, not flat board edged square all sides.  
Contour Doors are significantly more expensive than standard colourboard doors, as they are routed on two edges before coating - then cut to length and edged in the factory for you.  http://www.laminex.com.au/pdf/lam_pr...tour_doors.pdf 
If you want flat board from Laminex you would be best off going with Lamiwood - or as previously mentioned an equivalent Formica product (Formica is owned by Laminex anyway...) 
But if you go with colourboard there is not necessarily any reason to stick with Laminex - I would have expected any local cabinetmaker/ doormaker to be able to cut and edge your doors cheaper than the board supplier. And then they could drill your hinges and drawers for you as well...something also worth considering. 
Respect, all. 
Earl

----------


## Auld Bassoon

Er,  Anyone looked at the dates from the original thread? almost three years ago...

----------


## GraemeCook

Hi Solochick 
GCP310 is talking a lot of sense. 
Part of the art of assembly line kitchen manufacture is standardising to a limited range of sizes.  If you do not fit their dimensions then you pay a hefty customisation fee. 
You might consider getting quotes to do your doors and tops, and also get quotes to totally redue the kitchen.  You may be surprised how close the are.  The total make over may even be cheaper. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------

